# Combat MOS's/Application Question(s)



## Statik (6 Mar 2013)

So I’ve been looking through the application for applying for the Forces. I noticed they ask for up to 3 possible MOS’s. I really want infantry soldier, but I don’t really know any that are not Infantry Soldier that interest me. I looked into Sniper, which seems really intriguing, but I believe that falls into “infantry”. Then there is Combat Engineer, but that doesn’t really interest me.
Would I be best to just fill in one of the three boxes, or should I try to fill the other two? If so, does anyone know some more Infantry style, combat, MOS’s? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (6 Mar 2013)

I think you should put down JTF 2.


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Mar 2013)

Sniper does not count as one. If you want to be super l33t COD sniper guy, you will have to join the infantry and hope you get selected to go through sniper training later in your career. I would fill in all 3 if you are going Reg force, if you're joining Reserves you only have to put whatever the specific trade the Reserves unit you're wanting to join is. If you want some ideas go checkout the forces website under "All Trades". Watch the videos, they're all pretty interesting and informative. Fill in whatever three that suit you best. Good luck with your application, and remember to use the search function at the top of the page to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Mar 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I think you should put down JTF 2.



Choice 1: JTF2, Choice 2: L33t COD Sniper guy, Choice 3: Guy with big machine gun I saw on Die Hard


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

You need to figure out what you want to do, no one is going to spoon feed you what you need to decide for yourself.

Pick three trades, put Infantry if you want infantry, and chose two others from the combat arms trades. Combat Engineer would be a good alternative to choose. 

Do the research, weight the pros and cons, and make your decision.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Mar 2013)

And keep in mind, you don't _have_ to put three choices.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Mar 2013)

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> Choice 1: JTF2, Choice 2: L33t COD Sniper guy, Choice 3: Guy with big machine gun I saw on Die Hard



Are you sure you don't want to swap one of those out for Rambo firing a M72 inside a Huey flying down the valley in pursuit of the bad guys?


----------



## Journeyman (6 Mar 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> ..... does anyone know some more Infantry style, combat, MOS’s?


Boxing Day Sale in a women's shoe store.....except infantry must adhere to rules of engagement.


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Boxing Day Sale in a women's shoe store.....except infantry must adhere to rules of engagement.



That's nothing compared to the horror of a pre storm grocery outing in Washington DC.  ;D


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Mar 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> That's nothing compared to the horror of a pre storm grocery outing in Washington DC.  ;D


Hipsters trying to get their favourite seat in Starbucks so they can sit there looking inquisitive playing around on iTunes with their MacBook? 

@George Wallace, yeah that would choice 4 I think, I think John McLane is more badass than Rambo


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Mar 2013)

Statik, doesn't your other post titled "Should I wait a year" posted on February 26th say that you are a freshman in high school? In that case you don't have to worry about this for at least another three or four years?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (6 Mar 2013)

Or he could join at 16..


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Mar 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Or he could join at 16..



I thought it was 17? It seems to change back and forth a lot, When I was a freshman I was 14, but either way, I'm just curious to know his situation.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (6 Mar 2013)

It is 16 to join the reserves provided you remain in school.


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2013)

See attached link.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-1-eng.asp



> Minimum Age
> 
> The minimum age to be eligible for enrolment varies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Statik (6 Mar 2013)

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> Statik, doesn't your other post titled "Should I wait a year" posted on February 26th say that you are a freshman in high school? In that case you don't have to worry about this for at least another three or four years?



Yeah, but I'm currently 15, and I will most likely be applying a few months before I graduate (i.e. when I'm 17).


----------



## Statik (6 Mar 2013)

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> Hipsters trying to get their favourite seat in Starbucks so they can sit there looking inquisitive playing around on iTunes with their MacBook?
> 
> @George Wallace, yeah that would choice 4 I think, I think John McLane is more badass than Rambo



Die Hard > Rambo


----------



## Habs (6 Mar 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## SeR (6 Mar 2013)

Anyways, to answer the original question, put down infantry as your first, and only put down one or two more options if you think you would be happy doing that job for *your entire military career*. If there are no other trades that are of interest to you, don't apply for them.


----------



## shogun506 (6 Mar 2013)

Better yet, wait until you are in your final year of school and then apply. A) the chances of getting an offer without finishing high school is very low considering there are a lot of people looking to get into that trade, B) do you really want to get an offer and not finish high school?

Edit: Oh wait you said you're applying when you turn 17. In that case apply to the reserves instead and get some experience.


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Mar 2013)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> Better yet, wait until you are in your final year of school and then apply. A) the chances of getting an offer without finishing high school is very low considering there are a lot of people looking to get into that trade, B) do you really want to get an offer and not finish high school?
> 
> Edit: Oh wait you said you're applying when you turn 17. In that case apply to the reserves instead and get some experience.


Agreed, if you can get in the Reserves at 16 do it, it'll give you a step up from the other candidates who are also applying for a Reg Force job.


----------

